# Re-post: Reversed lens macros of a DANDELION



## LaFoto (Feb 12, 2007)

As per "popular request" (cough-cough), I once more resized and uploaded these photos of a dandelion which I tried to capture with the lens reversed so I'd get some macro photos, and I had THOUGHT I noted the focal lengths somewhere (my kit lens goes from 18-55mm, so at 18mm reversed, magnification is biggest, but also DOF is smallest (razor thin!)), but I haven't . So sorry.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





You might find this interesting?


----------



## danir (Feb 12, 2007)

Real cool.
I love 1 and 6 the most.
1 for the "elderly" dandelion, and 6 look like fireworks.
Dani.


----------



## LongDucDong (Feb 12, 2007)

#6 and #7 rock!!!!


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Feb 12, 2007)

I really like these and Im not a flower guy.  What do you mean lense reverse if you dont mind me asking


----------



## abraxas (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW!- Outstanding...


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW.
I can honestly see me using this whole series on a wall.  Hmm I think they'd look nice in my dining room...


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 12, 2007)

Tangerini, we can start negotiating a price then :greenpbl: 

And Ripnowell, I took off the lens, turned it around so that the part that usually sticks out is pushed against the hole in my camera body and the part with the thread sticks out. That gives quite a bit of magnification to all those who have a camera with interchangeable lenses (SLR or DSLR), but who don't have any macro lenses or macro whatevers. I held it to the camera tight and then had to focus with my body. Which means: swing (in minute bits) to and fro until I could see that what I wanted to have in focus was in focus, then I had to hold my breath, preferably keep my heart from beating, for focus is so razor thin then that even a heartbeat at the wrong moment can push the photo out of focus, and ... pushed the button.

I did the same with this_fly - and for those I even wrote down the focal lenghts.


----------



## PNA (Feb 12, 2007)

#'s 2, 7 & 8   Very nice!


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Feb 12, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> And Ripnowell, I took off the lens, turned it around so that the part that usually sticks out is pushed against the hole in my camera body and the part with the thread sticks out. That gives quite a bit of magnification to all those who have a camera with interchangeable lenses (SLR or DSLR), but who don't have any macro lenses or macro whatevers. I held it to the camera tight and then had to focus with my body. Which means: swing (in minute bits) to and fro until I could see that what I wanted to have in focus was in focus, then I had to hold my breath, preferably keep my heart from beating, for focus is so razor thin then that even a heartbeat at the wrong moment can push the photo out of focus, and ... pushed the button.
> 
> I did the same with this_fly - and for those I even wrote down the focal lenghts.


 

Thank you I am going to have to try that tonight.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 12, 2007)

You need A LOT OF LIGHT!


----------



## Patrice (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow !


----------



## Arch (Feb 12, 2007)

1 and 6... great job corinna :thumbup:


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 12, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Tangerini, we can start negotiating a price then :greenpbl:
> 
> And Ripnowell, I took off the lens, turned it around so that the part that usually sticks out is pushed against the hole in my camera body and the part with the thread sticks out. That gives quite a bit of magnification to all those who have a camera with interchangeable lenses (SLR or DSLR), but who don't have any macro lenses or macro whatevers. I held it to the camera tight and then had to focus with my body. Which means: swing (in minute bits) to and fro until I could see that what I wanted to have in focus was in focus, then I had to hold my breath, preferably keep my heart from beating, for focus is so razor thin then that even a heartbeat at the wrong moment can push the photo out of focus, and ... pushed the button.
> 
> I did the same with this_fly - and for those I even wrote down the focal lenghts.



Good gravy!! With all that I'm even more impressed!!:hail:


----------



## firemedic0135 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing all the info and wonderfull shots corrina.I always thought you had to have a reverse ring to pull that shot off.Nice work.Some of them are soooo close that it looks like a alien planet or something.:mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 12, 2007)

too many to comment on all of them  ... hmm, never tried that reverse thing. they look good, maybe i should not have gotten that close up lens for my tele?  

1, 2 and 8 are my favourites!


----------



## chris82 (Feb 12, 2007)

No 1,4,7 and 8 are my favorites,This is excellent!I hope you are going to try some more shots like this?Its interesting to see such a common weed made to look so good.Corrina would you do me a favour and explain to me how to do the reversed lens photography?


----------



## chris82 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh wait,Shame on me for not reading all the replys.I see the one which explains how.Thanks for sharing lafoto.


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 12, 2007)

Great stuff Corinna


----------



## chris82 (Feb 12, 2007)

*It works,*Thanks.guess I know what ill be doing for the next few weeks.Thanks again for sharing the tip lafoto.Would you belive that while trying this trick I just realised that my kit lens *does* infact have manual focus,I have had this lens for just under a year and never new it could focus manually.Thats the whole reason I bought the 55-200mm lens,just so I could manual focus.Im going to have a try with the kit lens for a while now.total ameture lol.


----------



## Karalee (Feb 12, 2007)

Digging these :thumbsup: lovely compositions Corrina!


----------



## SpaceNut (Feb 12, 2007)

Excellent series! Thanks for "digging them up" & sharing with us. I going to try close-ups this Spring & Summer.


----------



## fightheheathens (Feb 12, 2007)

I really like the 1st one. The composition just does it for me.

as to the focusing, i had a reversing ring and its hard as heck to get that focus, you dont realize how much you move when you are trying to hold still until you try this.
as a side note, if you have an old style lens with the aperature ring, you can stop down and increase DOF...but you have to have even MORE light:thumbup:


----------



## mad_malteaser (Feb 13, 2007)

These are magnificent! Beautiful, all of them.


----------



## outlier (Feb 16, 2007)

Six!  Love it. Nice set of photos.


----------



## Mohain (Feb 16, 2007)

These are very nice LaFoto. Captured the 'mood' well :thumbup:


----------



## AlexL (Jul 1, 2010)

All of these pictures rock! Very nice and skilled!


----------



## JLP (Jul 1, 2010)

that is awesome!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks again, folks, even after all these years! (It seems like I was much more adventurous with regards to my photography four years ago, when the camera was still relatively new and I was four years younger [!]).


----------

